# Smoking with Mimosa wood (Silk Tree)?



## g8ersrule (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi.  I am new to the site and somewhat new to smoking food as well.  Let me start by saying how great this site has been as both a learning tool and entertainment.  You guys are great and I appreciate how open you all are to sharing your ideas, tips and tricks.

I have searched the site and was unable to come up with an answer to whether or not Mimosa wood is good/safe to use in a smoker.  It is in the acacia family, which is the same family as mesquite, but that's about all I know.  I searched the web and only found one reference to it being good for smoking and that guy said it is similar to to mesquite in flavor but milder.  That really peaked my interest since I have mimosa growing all over my property.

Here is a web address from the USDA  Forest Service showing exactly what tree I am talking about.

http://www.na.fs.fed.us/fhp/invasive_plants/weeds/silk-tree-mimosa_.pdf

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## g8ersrule (Mar 12, 2012)

I wanted to add that the flowers of the mimosa tree are edible and are often used in salads.  Not sure if that matters but wanted to provide all the info I have :)


----------



## alblancher (Mar 12, 2012)

Those darn things are weeds down here and I don't know of any use for them.  Never seen anyone smoke with it.  The bark peels off the wood and the wood is always very damp and resinous.    I would think you could find something better to smoke with.


----------



## g8ersrule (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## g8ersrule (Mar 12, 2012)

I am in Florida and they are everywhere here too.  They are an invasive species that I am clearing from my property I just bought but I figure why waste a good thing.  If they are indeed similar to mesquite but milder I would think they would be great for smoking.


----------



## makeme (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't have an answer for you but would also like to know if they are any good to smoke with.  We have them all over around here.  I once cut two down drilled holes in the stumps and pored rock salt in them which was said to kill them.  I even parked a trailer over them for two years with no sun light and after about a month when I move the trailer they had sprouted and had runners all over in about 6 months they were even bigger than what I had to start with plus all the runners.

I did not know the flowers were edible but they do have a very nice fruity smell and attract a lot of butterflies, humming birds and bees so I am thinking it would not be a bad thing but I am not going to try it you try it Mikey.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 12, 2012)

Maybe you can provide the link for us?  I'd be surprised if they where like Mequite but I learn something new everyday!


----------



## g8ersrule (Mar 13, 2012)

Here is the link that shows what family the tree belongs to.  It's from the USDA Forest Service.

http://www.na.fs.fed.us/fhp/invasive_plants/weeds/silk-tree-mimosa_.pdf

Here is the link that references the acacia family of trees.

http://www.eaglequest.com/~bbq/faq2/8.html

Here is the link where the guy talks about using mimosa for smoking food.

http://www.cookingjunkies.com/rec-food-cooking/wood-smoking-bbq-26778.html


----------



## slownlow (Mar 13, 2012)

> Here is the link where the guy talks about using mimosa for smoking food.
> 
> http://www.cookingjunkies.com/rec-food-cooking/wood-smoking-bbq-26778.html




From this link I found this:

http://www.eaglequest.com/~bbq/faq2/8.html

"*ACACIA[color=000000]  - these trees are in the same family as mesquite. When burned in a smoker, acacia has a flavor similar to mesquite but not quite as heavy. A very hot burning wood."[/color]*

Just my opinion -Seems like you should be ok.  I would still do a test on something you wouldn't mind throwing out if it doesn't go as planned.   Just be carefully if it's a hot burning wood, you might have a hard time keeping your temps low to smoke with.


----------



## g8ersrule (Mar 14, 2012)

I guess the only way to know is to give it a try.  I have a very large mimosa tree, about 25 ft high with a 18" trunk, in my yard that dropped a limb about eight months ago so it is nice and seasoned and ready for the smoker.   I am having a St. Patrick's Day party at my house this weekend so I will stick with what I know works for that.  I have a bunch of seasoned oak and some mesquite chips I am gonna use on some ribs.  I just ordered Jeff's Naked Rib Rub and Goodness Gracious Sakes Alive Sauce and am gonna use it on the ribs this weekend.  I can't wait to try it.  I will let you know what results from my experiment with the mimosa wood.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 14, 2012)

You can burn a bit and see how it smells.    You may be on to something, if it is a sweet great tasting smoke there is plenty enough of it around for everyone!


----------



## raptor700 (Mar 14, 2012)

Very interesting, thanks for the link.

I have some here, i'm gonna give it a try


----------



## superslow (May 6, 2012)

I was burning out a drum last night and all I had was some Mimosa. I does seem to burn hot but it does smell good, my whole yard as well as my clothes smell like good mesquite BBQ. That's how I found this thread; Never would it occur to me to smoke with Mimosa wood but I woke up this morning so darn hungry for BBQ I had to figure out if anyone was using it to smoke. I know I'm a little late to the conversation but I'd like to hear anyone's experience.


----------



## backwoods bbq (May 6, 2012)

yes most of you guy are correct. It is a soft wood so it burns HOT similar to mesquite but supposed to be milder kind of like burning mesquite after being soaked in water for 30 minutes. The flowers are edible but i have never eaten them. It is a deciduous wood and it grows FAST! The flowers bloom in late spring but the best use for this wood surprisingly is for scrolling. I do no use mimosa if you were to use it for smoking be sure to use very LITTLE of it just like mesquite you want to use a tiny bit doe to the overwhelming factor and it could "turn" your meat. Just because this flower bearing tree is safe to smoke with DO NOT confuse it with othger trees of flowers such as the cottonwood tree found in many places including here in TEXAS! It will emit a poison when being burned!!! Mesquite is similar to cottonwood in appearance but mesquite has thorns.

Let us know how the silkwood does in the smoker.


----------



## tastycritters (Oct 29, 2014)

Better late than never, lol.

I have been using it for smoking meat for about a decade. Gives decent flavor on ribs and tri-tips. Chunks work well as both fuel and flavor.

The trick is to give it a year to season a bit.


----------



## ak1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Sounds great!  I have one in my back yard, and it's nice to know I can use some trimmings.


----------

